# Mexican farm labor follow-up



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

I believe I posted on here several weeks back regarding the 4 part series in the LA Times about Mexican labor conditions. They've had a follow-up story to that (albeit quite short) in case you're interested...

Improving conditions for Mexican farmworkers: The how is the trick - LA Times


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Being as this is a Mexico forum maybe we should be discussing the plight of Mexican farm workers in Mexico., Legal slavery!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Bobbyb said:


> Being as this is a Mexico forum maybe we should be discussing the plight of Mexican farm workers in Mexico., Legal slavery!


After that, we can discuss fast food workers and Wal-Mart.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Where is Woody when we need him?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Bobbyb said:


> Being as this is a Mexico forum maybe we should be discussing the plight of Mexican farm workers in Mexico., Legal slavery!


Are you suggesting that the comments of the original poster in this discussion don't pertain to Mexican farmworkers .... in Mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Bobbyb said:


> Being as this is a Mexico forum maybe we should be discussing the plight of Mexican farm workers in Mexico., Legal slavery!


The article is from the LA Times and the picture shows a worker from Costa Rica, but it is Costa Rica, Sinaloa, Mexico and the story is about conditions in Mexico.


----------

